# Sodium level in sow barn (manure)?



## cheesemonger (May 7, 2020)

I know every farm is different, but I was wondering if anyone know the sodium level in sow barn (manure)?

The samples were taken to the lab today and I don't think they mixed the pit very good before samples were taken, but will not get a report back till Monday afternoon I'm told. It looks like it would have to be applied Friday or Saturday morning. If not than it looks like I miss my chance.


----------

